# Things You Hate to See While Commuting



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I saw two this week:

Roofing shingles
Driver with a neckbrace pulling out of a gas station


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Another cyclist coming at you in the bike lane, against traffic because they think that somehow its "safer".


----------



## Ivan67 (Aug 23, 2013)

A logging truck passing by with all that debris flying around.

Or

City landscaping crews, they seem to always have mowers that can throw things right at you.


----------



## Spatialized (Aug 23, 2012)

Octogenarian in a Cadillac on a cell phone.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

when I used to commute across San Francisco I had to ride through the Tenderloin, I hated to see puddles because I didn't want any of that stuff on me


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

J.B. Weld said:


> Another cyclist coming at you in the bike lane, against traffic because they think that somehow its "safer".


Another rider coming at you, when there's NO BIKE LANE because they somehow think it's safer. Sorry, buddy, I'm not moving for your sorry ass. I'm going to blast my horn at you and tell you you're going the wrong way.


----------



## jhmeathead (Apr 15, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> Another cyclist coming at you in the bike lane, against traffic because they think that somehow its "safer".


I actually do that for a 3 block section of my commute. Its cause the other side of the road is covered in goat thorns and i get a flat every single time i ride that side. But its at 4am so i never see anyone. So im guilty.


----------



## gumby. (Mar 11, 2013)

Another rider coming at you with obnoxious lights. 
Another rider coming at you from nowhere relying on their ears.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> Another rider coming at you, when there's NO BIKE LANE because they somehow think it's safer. Sorry, buddy, I'm not moving for your sorry ass. I'm going to blast my horn at you and tell you you're going the wrong way.


+1 ! Exactly! My Airzoundz isn't just for cars!


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

Dogs without a leash.

Two nights ago I came across this dog who was just watching me as I approached. As I came nearer, I saw his eyes fixated on my ankle following it go round and round pedalling. At first I thought "Oh how cute is that..." and then the dog suddenly lunged at my ankle. I gave him my most authoritative Cesar Millan "Psssshhhttt!!!" and he stopped.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> Another rider coming at you, when there's NO BIKE LANE because they somehow think it's safer. Sorry, buddy, I'm not moving for your sorry ass. I'm going to blast my horn at you and tell you you're going the wrong way.


+2 that. There's two guys I see on my way in some times who do that, both dressed in dark blue or black, and no lights.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

The 8 foot shoulder I ride along a 4 lane 55 mph road full of vehicles forcing me into the right lane. Legal but not comfortable. Good my lights are visible at a good half mile distance (30+ seconds) as they have about 40 mph on me.


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

Three drunk youths and one of them with a large stick.
Guy beating his girl ( could of been a pimp beating his girl) hard to tell.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Jun 6, 2013)

A cyclist with no lights heading towards me even though
I'm pointing to where he should be; AND we're on a 2 way st.

KRAFTY JAPANESE - RIDING HOME - YouTube


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

gumby. said:


> Another rider coming at you with obnoxious lights.


+1 ... I hate those strobo lights!

Additionally, icy patches on the road/bike lane.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

A dead skunk up ahead before you can smell it...


----------



## FlakoGT (Oct 1, 2012)

Sand on the trail on curves..... Always feel Im going to slip.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

NateHawk said:


> Another rider coming at you, when there's NO BIKE LANE because they somehow think it's safer.


Since I'm usually being tail-gated by a truck, I rarely have this problem....


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Geez that could be me...

Oops for got to quote....riding the wrong way in a bike lane.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

CommuterBoy said:


> A dead skunk up ahead before you can smell it...


Roadkill, of any kind, that I have to ride "through" because of traffic!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

The inside of an ambulance.


----------



## Ivan67 (Aug 23, 2013)

bedwards1000 said:


> The inside of an ambulance.


Too right!


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

Doesn't have anything on some of the posts in this thread, but I don't like to be passed by garbage trucks, especially when it's raining. The stench lingers far longer than it has any right to, and if it's wet it just soaks into you for the rest of your ride.


----------



## Keski (Aug 23, 2004)

Ravens and squirrels on the MUP. 

Last summer I ran over a squirrel that decided to veer left under my front wheel instead off the trail into the grass. 

Last summer I also ran over a raven on the MUP that was standing around making noise with a buddy. I shouted at them a good 10 meters before I got to them. One of them flew off in time I expected the other to do the same thing. It had it's back to me and didn't notice me. Horrible crunching noises were the result...


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Other people. 


Just me?


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

Gravel trucks from a specific local construction company. Their drivers have REPEATEDLY swerved AT me, even when there is nobody in the left lane that they are swerving away FROM. Might have to buy a GoPro and sue them out of business. Not for the money, but just to get these clowns off the road before they kill someone. Particularly me.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

debris in the bike lane. I'll usually stop and clear the stuff out.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Freekin' canadian geese all over the bike path near the river. Hundreds of them, piles of green crap all over the path, and them blocking the path as well. 
Also, seeing that same raccoon road kill on day 5, now bloated and feet sticking up in the air, eewww.


----------



## ski_adk (May 10, 2009)

Trying to cross a busy 4-lane road where 1 guy in the middle of a pack decides to stop his car and "let you cross". Sure, I'll ride right out into busy traffic just because you're the only one stopped and waving...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

"Zombie Asylum 6am-11am"


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Elevated manhole covers.

Broken glass in bike lane/shoulder.

Gravel.

Used condoms.

Any kind of box truck/work truck/pickup truck with ladders and a business logo.

Mothers with absurdly large baby strollers walking in the middle of the bike lane who think the whole world should stop for them and their precious offspring.

Joggers jacked into their headphones who won't hear me coming now matter how loud I shout.

Confused and wobbly old people meandering in the bike lane.

Minivan/SUV filled with kids and mother driver yakking away on cellphone as she swerves all over the road.

Old people in Lincolns wearing those ridiculous Amber vision sunglasses.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

bedwards1000 said:


> The inside of an ambulance.


Actually seeing it from inside isn't as bad as passing out in one!


----------



## ShartRate (Feb 15, 2013)

Those leaves that fall in the bike lane just right to look like a big sharp rock


----------



## donny70 (Feb 28, 2010)

Plane trees anywhere in spring.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Ignorant young woman driving a mustang while on a cell phone that looks you in the eye, hammers it to get ahead of you and INTO the bike lane. then double parks in the bike lane. causing you to swerve into traffic or be plastered across her bumper.

then she got out and breathed through her mouth.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Agwan said:


> then double parks in the bike lane.


I have stopped, got of my bike, and told people to get out of the bikelane. It's only occurred with taxis and realtors (all the scum of the earth, which may be why I bothered to stop). Standing next to the window and yelling at someone to move does get surprising results.

A couple of recent threads are making me realize that I'm apparently really confrontationy...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I got another one - I hate hopscotching with the city buses. riding in a bike lane, bus passes me, pulls over to a stop. They're sitting in the bike lane, so I go around. bus starts up again, passes me, and then pulls over for another stop. rinse and repeat.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

bedwards1000 said:


> The inside of an ambulance.


If in an ambulance, it is better to be able to see that you are than not, in my experience. Losing consciousness as you answer where you are as being in an ambulance is a bit disconcerting as in: Jeesh I'm f'd up.


----------



## pauldelamancha (Dec 22, 2009)

The ground quickly approaching my face and a schoolbus mirror on the back of my head.

Dead bodies.

Unbootable tires.

Sun just above the horizon and blind drivers.

Trains

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Thunderclouds.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

ShartRate said:


> Those leaves that fall in the bike lane just right to look like a big sharp rock


Leaves in the bike lane period! Not only are they slippery when wet, but then get slimy and always seem to be slippery, but you never know what is hiding under them either! Small pothole? Glass? Road debris? Sometimes I just take the lane, solely because of the drifts of leaves in the bike lane.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Rural highway, no shoulder, 71' Cadillac floating towards me 200 yds. out, mid 70's Chevy truck behind him peaking his left headlight out into my lane, and... going for it??! Hit the ditch and flipped the obligatory bird.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Spatialized said:


> Octogenarian in a Cadillac on a cell phone.


This. Geriatrics in a car at all are terrifying.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

dgw2jr said:


> This. Geriatrics in a car at all are terrifying.


Yeah. Nothing like looking over your shoulder to see a car barreling at you being driven by a gray haired scalp and some knuckles.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> I got another one - I hate hopscotching with the city buses. riding in a bike lane, bus passes me, pulls over to a stop. They're sitting in the bike lane, so I go around. bus starts up again, passes me, and then pulls over for another stop. rinse and repeat.


This is a really good one that brings to mind an issue that I have contemplated when observing buses...

Why do the buses have to stop so often? There are entirely too many bus stops. Atleast where I live. There are generally stops at each end of every block, plus atleast one in the middle. And I'm not talking about some sort of super long block. It's really irritating dealing with them, whether on a bike or in a car. I don't like to think of the people taking the bus this way, but I really feel it breeds apathy and laziness when you're coddled so much you don't have to walk a block in order to catch a bus.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

jochribs said:


> This is a really good one that brings to mind an issue that I have contemplated when observing buses...
> 
> Why do the buses have to stop so often? There are entirely too many bus stops. Atleast where I live. There are generally stops at each end of every block, plus atleast one in the middle. And I'm not talking about some sort of super long block. It's really irritating dealing with them, whether on a bike or in a car. I don't like to think of the people taking the bus this way, but I really feel it breeds apathy and laziness when you're coddled so much you don't have to walk a block in order to catch a bus.


+1 ! Seriously! I lived in the Magnolia neighborhood of Seattle for a little while and took the bus pretty frequently (it was before I got back on the bike). When I commented that Magnolia seemed even worse than the rest of the city one of the bus drivers bragged to me that the guy designed the routes lived in Magnolia and set it up so none of his neighbors would have to walk more than a block between stops on those routes. It used to drive me nuts to take those buses, they spent most of the trip pulling over every block to pick up one person. It was like the mass transit equivalent of single occupancy vehicles!

I've gotten to where I change my route where I can if it coincides with a bus route that I frequently play hopscotch with. Hard sometimes though, as often the bus route is the flattest and the options are much hillier, when their are options, given the lack of through streets here.


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

jochribs said:


> Why do the buses have to stop so often? There are entirely too many bus stops.


You think they're gonna WALK their fat ass half a block down to the next one?


----------



## MS150Rider66 (Feb 10, 2010)

bedwards1000 said:


> The inside of an ambulance.


 THAT would be hands down the Number ONE spot on this Thread!


----------



## Josh Dirt (Jun 6, 2013)

Fog


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

pauldelamancha said:


> Sun just above the horizon and blind drivers.


Riding directly towards the setting sun is about the only weather condition in which I will pull completely off the road when cars approach from behind. And if the road is wet, it's twice as bad.

If there is a lot of overtaking traffic, being in the city I can often just re-route onto a road that's at a slightly different angle to the sunset.


----------



## sasquatch2 (Jun 28, 2004)

fat ugly Newark NJ hookers...


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Josh Dirt said:


> Fog


I LOVE fog. It's one of the few things I miss about having relocated from the rural area around Sacramento up to Seattle twenty years ago. We never get fog like that up here, and any time anyone says it's foggy it is just a tease. I suppose I'd be concerned if I had to commute through the pea soup that I miss, but the rare foggy days here are more atmosphere and not really a hindrance to visibility. Any actually rainy day here probably has less visibility than what they call fog.

/pining


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

donny70 said:


> Plane trees anywhere in spring.


I'm not familiar with these, do they release something that gets in your lungs or eyes?


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

Walnuts and hedge apples in the road/trail.


----------



## Mirrorsaw (Jul 7, 2013)

Geese, Canadian ones... They are some mean birds. But they got used to me, and wouldn't run at me. 

Glass.

People stopped on the trail. Or walking on the wrong side of the trail... Other bikers with no lights on the dark part of the trail. (luckly my light is more then bright enough to see them, but still.) 

Mistiness. I don't mind the rain, it will just bead up on my glasses, but mist just makes it impossible to see through my glasses. 

People with headphones in, I can yell out at them, they won't hear me...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

do you check the passports on those Canadian geese? make sure they checked in at a border crossing?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

They are Canada Geese, not Canadian Geese. Don't need no steenkin' passports.


----------



## Mirrorsaw (Jul 7, 2013)

Oops... However they are still aholes. (At the time they were protecting their young. So I understand why they were doing it.) I did learn that geese hiss, and have very little fear...


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Hate Beemers crowding you in the streets? Can hardly wait until I see one of these blow past me.

BMW Cruise e-Bike 2014

Maybe when I'm 80. Until then, I could have a fatbike and a plane-able Vaya with some left over depending how wild I go with group sets.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

a large thunder head coming right at you.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

An early morning jogger running toward you in the bike lane. WTF, dude?!


----------



## m4xwellmurd3r (Oct 15, 2013)

My biggest thing are the idiots yapping on their phone, waiting to make a turn at a red light, not even aware that theres a bike cruisin across the street. Some blonde hit me when I was WALKING in the street doing exactly that.

Next person that does wont have lights. Stupid phoenix people.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Apex Predators


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah. I get that. Good thing Kodiaks and Grizzlies are pretty rare here. Still it would be a pretty bad sight.









He only needs one more juicy cycle commuter before hibernation!


----------



## tom-dave (Dec 28, 2012)

I always hate seeing another commuter going through read lights or cutting off cars. It gives everyone a bad name


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Another rider approaching going the wrong way in the bike lane, staring at his I-Pod the entire time. Didn't even see me til I took evasive measures.


----------



## sasquatch2 (Jun 28, 2004)

F'ing egrets! JK, they are a gentle creature:thumbsup:


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

I hate seeing eyes reflecting my headlights off in the distance, while I'm alone on a trail. Not unique to commuting, but I hate it still.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

Freshly graded gravel on a 3 mile stretch of my favorite route; slowed me down uphill and downhill. These people, sheesh! All they care about is getting rid of potholes and could care less about my ride quality!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Dirty $anchez said:


> Another rider approaching going the wrong way in the bike lane, staring at his I-Pod the entire time. Didn't even see me til I took evasive measures.


I get nasty with those people. AirZound to the rescue!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Sanath said:


> I hate seeing eyes reflecting my headlights off in the distance, while I'm alone on a trail. Not unique to commuting, but I hate it still.


Rabbit eyes' reflect red, very creepy.


----------



## Tan&Green (Feb 25, 2013)

It was not something you see......

On my way to the halfway point by train last night, someone decided to let go of the smelliest fart in public.....there was no where to go, no where to move and no getting out of there....I know they can be hard to hold but I just wish some folks considered others sometimes......it did have everyone in our section of the train laughing.......


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

leeboh said:


> Rabbit eyes' reflect red, very creepy.


We're having some kind of strange ecological failure of all rabbit predators around here. I can't do a night ride without wading through a friggin sea of bunnies on every trail.

The odd thing is I still see coyotes, hawks, foxes, and owls from time to time, but they just seem to be standing around doing nothing.

Are rabbits suddenly poisonous or something?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ Too much Darwinian selection by cyclists for faster bunnies?


----------



## Cajun Rich (Mar 6, 2010)

Snow birds! Living in the land of the walking dead (south Florida). I ride into the sun both directions. NEED MORE LIGHTS blikies, flashies and blinders


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Cajun Rich said:


> Snow birds! Living in the land of the walking dead (south Florida). I ride into the sun both directions. NEED MORE LIGHTS blikies, flashies and blinders


You and I both. I'm in south Tampa Bay, around Sarasota. Snowbirds and Q-Tips everywhere.

Tradere Scriptura Magister


----------



## Cajun Rich (Mar 6, 2010)

On the east coast riding from Boynton Beach to West Palm Beach. The Bridge between the two is under construction so I can not take the beach road. I will not go south to go north to do it.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

I've got some good friends out in Boyton Beach going to school. I've only spent a day there, but recounting the numerous close calls I had during that trip, I can imagine your ride. Stay safe out there, man. 


Tradere Scriptura Magister


----------



## Cajun Rich (Mar 6, 2010)

That is why I no longer ride a sport bike. At least from behind I can not see them coming.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Frequently rabbit/hare and predator populations cycle in opposition to each other.

Prey bacomes abundant and there is lag time until predator populations catch up. Prey populations drop and then there is a lag until the predators starve or move away and there populations decline.

This happens on a very regular schedule for snowshoe hare and lynx populations.

Sometimes prey species populations have irruptions and they just go bonkers, which happens on an irregular basis when environmental conditions allow for really great food production. Predators tend to be fat, healthy, and busy making babies.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> You and I both. I'm in south Tampa Bay, around Sarasota. Snowbirds and Q-Tips everywhere.
> 
> Tradere Scriptura Magister


What are Q-Tips?


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

In-Yo-Grill said:


> What are Q-Tips?


Elderly folk. Typically with a head full of white hair, similar to a Q-Tip.

Tradere Scriptura Magister


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Two Verizon Fios trucks parked in the bike lane while they leaned against the electrical box smoking cigarettes.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> Two Verizon Fios trucks parked in the bike lane while they leaned against the electrical box smoking cigarettes.


stop and take pictures, making sure to get the plate numbers. around here, that's worth a ticket, so calling the po-po out to pay them a visit and shoo them off might be worthwhile.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Cops don't care here. Although I did get truck numbers, and plan on making a call to the supervisor, especially since I'm a customer and they're trying to get me to upgrade my service. Not exactly the best way to go about things.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> Cops don't care here. Although I did get truck numbers, and plan on making a call to the supervisor, especially since I'm a customer and they're trying to get me to upgrade my service. Not exactly the best way to go about things.


Yeah, on the first call (or the second, or third) they may not do anything. But they'll make a note of it and if it becomes a trend, they'll be forced to do something.


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

Saw this yesterday: cop car parking in the middle of the bike lane while one cop gets lunch from opposite the road.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Good point. I'll definitely keep it in mind, since it's not the first time I've seen such things.


----------



## Stumpjumper808 (Dec 27, 2004)

Ditto the garbage truck, dang they just stink all nasty like, and the messing with the bus, I loved it when they went on strike a few years ago.

What I hate to see, and there are a couple here in Honolulu, the sign that says "end bike path" then you 5 blocks of shoulder-less industrial traffic before bike path miraculously reappears


----------



## krshultz (Jul 27, 2012)

Part of my commute is on a rails-to-trails style greenway, and I always tense up when I see:

- Joggers with headphones
- People with baby strollers
- Groups of two or more people walking
- Dogs
- Kids on bicycles

It's for this reason that I run my annoying, flashy strobe headlight all the time, greenway or not, in broad daylight. It gets the attention of oncoming dimwits who are swerving all over the place, walking three wide, or letting their super long leash span the entire width of the path.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

In the morning my main concerns are geese and black ice. The evening commute involves a long run past backed up cars where I get "courtesy gap" idiots and stupid Californians using the bike lane as a turn lane. Then I hit the MUP in the park and have packs of joggers hogging the path. 
On the bright side when some twit blocked the entrance to the path, I got to laser her with my 200 lumen headlight before I rode around her car.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

SlowJoeCrow said:


> On the bright side when some twit blocked the entrance to the path, I got to laser her with my 200 lumen headlight before I rode around her car.


A good helmet lamp is very effective at stopping right hooks if you get on it in time or they aren't going too fast. It is more satisfying than it should be, but that offsets the downer of too-close drivers.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Came across a guy who got hit as well as the driver last night on the way home. Asked um if they had it covered and the driver asked me where the nearest bank was so he could give the guy he hit some $$ to fix his bike. After giving um directions the guy that got hit sez " im ok, im 32 and i got skills so im ok". Um, hopefully as he ages he will be endowed with better skills.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Pieces of corn stalk blowing at you though they are supposed to be in the slower ground effects layer on the pavement like that. Leaves? Fine. Chunks of corn stalks? I have a bad feeling about this. Might be why I was seeing 6 mph on a slight downhill stretch at 80% MHR and my jacket sleeves were flapping away on the backs of my arms. Ducks are gone or they'd have been flying backwards.


----------



## trevordchi (Nov 2, 2013)

Bottom line nothing is worse than seeing someone looking at their cell phone. Its illegal most places for a reason and I swear if its the end of me I'm haunting the jackass that hits me... even if its my mom!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Drivers who do not look in the direction they are turning (and damn near take me out as I am crossing in a designated area).


----------



## m4xwellmurd3r (Oct 15, 2013)

edubfromktown said:


> Drivers who do not look in the direction they are turning (and damn near take me out as I am crossing in a designated area).


Its even worse when youre going with the flow of traffic and they damn near hit you despite having a strobe light aimed at them and they HAVE to look at you to check for traffic.

I punched a guys car for nearly running me over because of that ****.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Dogs off leash
Being passed by a car while I am in the bike lane, and they go to turn right way ahead of me, and just freeze, and stop. Just go. I see you.
Anyone on foot with headphones in
Bikers with headphones in
Drivers with headphones in (see this alot)
Pedestrians who step out in the bike lane, not looking, while texting or looking at their phone
Runners in the bike lane


----------



## trevordchi (Nov 2, 2013)

Trash on the side of the road. I live in San Antonio TX and it is absolutely ridiculous how much litter there is here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2014)

Any one riding wearing a full roadie kit who's: 5'10", well over 250# and the aforementioned garment is race cut for a 125# rider. I'm all for riding regardless of size or shape, but your clothes should not make you bulgier than the Michelin Man!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

The sight of liquid manure being spread and you have to ride by....You hope none got spilled on the road and thank God for fenders.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

Didn't read the thread, but all the littering people do. It seems red lights are the universal, dump all your garbage on the ground areas.


----------



## Dub pea (Feb 23, 2014)

Yep one of these pulled out in front of me.. Lucky and unluckily it was he SUV. If not would have gone flying otb!


----------



## Dub pea (Feb 23, 2014)

Self entitled dbags in cars.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Jun 6, 2013)

Dub pea said:


> Self entitled dbags in cars.


Self entitled dbags in cars/SUVs in the bike 
lane, upset at cyclist using the bike lane:


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Man I was all looking forward to start commuting again until I read this thread.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's a winner...


Thousands of nails spill on Vermont road
WCAX.com Posted: Aug 13, 2014 2:49 PM EST Updated: Aug 13, 2014 2:55 PM EST

NEW HAVEN, Vt. (AP) - Authorities have been cleaning up a 10-gallon bucket of nails that spilled from a vehicle onto U.S. Route 7 in New Haven, Vermont.

Police said the bucket of nails spilled in the southbound passing lanes. Thousands of nails were strewn across both north and southbound lanes on Wednesday morning.

There were no reports of injuries.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Today a construction ahead sign on the shoulder that I just squeezed by with my tires on the very edge of the rumble strip and my shoulder just clearing the corner of the sign. Both lanes occupied too far back to move into the right lane safely. Placing the sign six more inches to the right would have been nice.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

D-bags in cars talking on the cell phone or riding the wrong way on the shoulder and having to bail at the last second because they wont let you by.... people who ride at night with no lights and dark clothing


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

People feeding wild macaques.
If I take the much longer offroad route home on my MTB I quite often see idiots feeding the monkeys; once they get used to humans feeding them they hang around the trails and are much more likely to attack humans if they don't get fed. There are big signs up at the entrances to the Jungle trails saying not to do this but people still do. They generally give me that blank uncomprehending look if I tell them to stop.

The other one on the road / cycle track commutes is mobile device zombies obliviously wandering about in iPhone land. These people behave about as predictably as 5 year olds.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

rockhopper97 said:


> people who ride at night with no lights and dark clothing


Add in the wrong way on the road, and you have a local here that I see almost every night riding. I cannot fathom doing this.



SimpleJon said:


> People feeding wild macaques.
> If I take the much longer offroad route home on my MTB I quite often see idiots feeding the monkeys; once they get used to humans feeding them they hang around the trails and are much more likely to attack humans if they don't get fed. There are big signs up at the entrances to the Jungle trails saying not to do this but people still do. They generally give me that blank uncomprehending look if I tell them to stop.
> 
> The other one on the road / cycle track commutes is mobile device zombies obliviously wandering about in iPhone land. These people behave about as predictably as 5 year olds.


Your commute home is through a jungle trail? Possibly the coolest commute ever.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

More like damp, hot and sticky than cool......

Only problem is it is about 25 miles going that way but I try and do it at least once a week though - the other 2 ways are 8 miles along very busy major roads. Or 12 miles on a tarmac cycle track that heads along the beach.

I've never been big into the photography thing but will post up some pictures next time I do it.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

SimpleJon said:


> The other one on the road / cycle track commutes is mobile device zombies obliviously wandering about in iPhone land. These people behave about as predictably as 5 year olds.


Technozombies! Yes! They come in pedestrian, cyclist, and motorist versions!


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

The appalling imprudence and callousness of people and their inability to look, as my father would say, "past their respective reproduction organs."


----------



## mort1369 (Oct 12, 2013)

Idiots who like to drive a foot away from the curb.
I see that a lot here. . . . .


----------

